# Fluval 3.0 strong enough for HC?



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi @bigkingpin,

A belated welcome to TPT!

With the information you are providing it is impossible to answer you. How well plants do is based upon a number of things including light intensity (PAR). To determine what the PAR level would be at the substrate level we would need the tank size and/or dimensions, substrate depth, and if the tank will have a glass cover of not. With that we could 'guesstimate' the PAR level you would have.


----------



## varanidguy (Sep 8, 2017)

Following for interest.


----------



## bigkingpin (May 16, 2018)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi @bigkingpin,
> 
> A belated welcome to TPT!
> 
> With the information you are providing it is impossible to answer you. How well plants do is based upon a number of things including light intensity (PAR). To determine what the PAR level would be at the substrate level we would need the tank size and/or dimensions, substrate depth, and if the tank will have a glass cover of not. With that we could 'guesstimate' the PAR level you would have.


Thanks for the warm welcome!

It is a standard 40 gallon breeder tank so 36x18x17 roughly. The furthest distance from the substrate is 12.5" and the shortest distance to the substrate is 9.5" because it is on a hill. There is no cover at all on the tank. I know having enough PAR doesnt guarantee the plants will grow, but at least I can use it as a reference point to see if it's even worth trying.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi @bigkingpin,

Without a glass cover, and with the fixture sitting on the rim of the tank, the light intensity at the substrate will likely be [email protected] far more than would be necessary to grow Hemianthus callitrichoides 'Cuba' (aka Baby Tears). I do have a cavet however, even with the 120 degree lens that Fluval puts on the LEDs of the fixture (which helps to spread the light more evenly in the tank) with a aquarium that shallow there may be 'dark areas' near the front and back of the tank. If so you may have to elevate the fixture above the height of the rim of the tank to get good front-to-back light coverage which will reduce the PAR level at the substrate.


----------



## bigkingpin (May 16, 2018)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi @bigkingpin,
> 
> Without a glass cover, and with the fixture sitting on the rim of the tank, the light intensity at the substrate will likely be [email protected] far more than would be necessary to grow Hemianthus callitrichoides 'Cuba' (aka Baby Tears). I do have a cavet however, even with the 120 degree lens that Fluval puts on the LEDs of the fixture (which helps to spread the light more evenly in the tank) with a aquarium that shallow there may be 'dark areas' near the front and back of the tank. If so you may have to elevate the fixture above the height of the rim of the tank to get good front-to-back light coverage which will reduce the PAR level at the substrate.


Okay good because I managed to snag some in vitro HC at my local fish store today. Do you think it would be too much PAR? Is there such a thing?


----------



## mgeorges (Feb 1, 2017)

bigkingpin said:


> Okay good because I managed to snag some in vitro HC at my local fish store today. Do you think it would be too much PAR? Is there such a thing?


No, but too much light in an imbalanced tank will give you headaches to no end. Algae, plants dying, etc..
With high PAR, everything else needs to be in line. You'll probably want to run a short light cycle, 4-6 hours, while the tank establishes and fills in, or drastically reduce the light intensity. Maybe both.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

+1 for @mgeorges comment of starting with a shorter photoperiod (if on 100% likely 4 hours) and ramp up maybe 1/2 hour per week until algae issues arise then back down.


----------



## bigkingpin (May 16, 2018)

Okay Ill fiddle with the lighting, I know that can take a while to find the sweet spot. My dwarf hairgrass has been growing really well at about 15" from the light source, but I know HC are a bit harder to grow. Also can anybody explain how I can disconnect a CO2 that still has gas in it to fix the tubing and move it closer to HC?


----------



## DavidBlowie (Apr 20, 2018)

I have the fluval 3.0 24 inch on a 20 gallon and growing HC very well. The light is very strong and I turned down the intensity a tad.


----------



## PlantedRookieGuy (Sep 14, 2018)

Would one of the 36" Fluval 3.0 be enough in a 36"×15"×20" aquarium, light would be 19" from substrate. I dose fertilizers and have pressurized co2. I would like to grow HC.


----------



## Quagulator (May 4, 2015)

PlantedRookieGuy said:


> Would one of the 36" Fluval 3.0 be enough in a 36"×15"×20" aquarium, light would be 19" from substrate. I dose fertilizers and have pressurized co2. I would like to grow HC.


Yes it will be enough. You might run into some "dark" areas in the front / back corners. I have mine raised 2" off the rim and it removes (mostly) the darker areas.


----------

